# 8dpo line eyes or bfp??



## Steph09

Hubby and I have been ttc for months and this is the first glimmer of hope. Can anyone else see a line?


----------



## Beccaboo828

I can see it! Good luck x


----------



## Steph09

Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I see something as well. GOOD luck! Hope it gets darker for you.


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I see it without zooming in fx is progresses!


----------



## missielibra

I see that! Fx!


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see it!


----------



## beclou94

I see it. X


----------



## Steph09

I took these today! It’s official!


----------



## smileyfaces

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot!! Congrats!


----------



## missielibra

Congratulations!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon. I cud see it right away in that first photo u posted without even enlarging the photo.


----------

